# ssh and winbind     no such user



## Sylhouette (Oct 22, 2011)

I use samba to authenticate my ssh users against our Active Directory users. This way people can set up a tunnel or whatever to do their job.

This runs quite well. One thing however is the fact I do not see the usernames that did not get authenticated.

In my /var/log/auth.log file I see the following.

```
Oct 22 13:04:24 ssh-serv sshd[57586]: pam_winbind(sshd): request wbcLogonUser failed: 
WBC_ERR_AUTH_ERROR, PAM error: PAM_USER_UNKNOWN (13), NTSTATUS: NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER, Error message was: No such user
```

But I would like to see which user credentials they tried to get access to the system. Is this possible? Or must i look this up at the windows server?

Succesful authentication does show the username in the log.


```
Oct 22 13:12:30 ssh-serv sshd[57714]: pam_winbind(sshd): user 'myusername' granted access
Oct 22 13:12:30 ssh-serv sshd[57711]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for myusername from 88.44.33.55 port 55598 ssh2
```

Regards,
Johan Hendriks


----------



## geodni (Oct 22, 2011)

Why not increase log level about auth and winbind ?

```
log level = 3 auth:10 winbind:5
```


----------



## Sylhouette (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks it now shows the names.

regards,
Johan


----------

